

Bop.fm (YC S13) Raised $2M for a Universal Music Streaming Service - rafaelc
http://www.businessinsider.com/universal-music-streaming-raised-2m-2014-7

======
fotbr
Sounds like a promising start for them, and I hope it goes well -- especially
now that they're taking steps to partner with the actual music providers.

However, like anything associated with the music industry, I'll take a wait
and see approach to using it. I see no point in jumping on the latest thing if
it's going to a) be sued out of existence, or b) sell out and get rolled into
a company I don't like. Partnering with the other services seems like a good
step towards avoiding bad-result a, so that's a promising sign.

The question left then is whether these folks are in it for the long haul, or
if they're just in it for an "exit".

------
jewel
The title of this article is a little confusing, as I thought it was referring
to the Universal Music Group (UMG), one of the big four music labels.

A better term would be a streaming service aggregator, perhaps?

------
Grue3
It's crazy that something like this is even needed and everyone is perfectly
ok with it. DRM is becoming the norm, and nobody is trying to stop it.

------
simon_weber
tomahawk-player.org is an open-source solution for the same problem.

